# Vasopro Ephedrine HCl



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 24, 2004)

Has anyone used this product? Is this really ephedrine or is it a wanna be knock-off. The label shows:

Ephedrine HCl - 25mg

Guaifenesin - 200mg

What is Guaifenesin? If you've used this product what are your opinions.Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2004)

I have, yes it's real ephedrine. 

_
Guaifenesin thins the mucus in the air passages and makes it easier to cough up the mucus and clear the airways, allowing you to breathe more easily. It relieves the coughs of colds, bronchitis, and other lung infections._


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 24, 2004)

very good! i love it...a good stack is 25mg 3 times a day stacked with 200mg caffiene when cutting


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 25, 2004)

stacked with caffeine makes it one of the best fat burners I've ever used...


----------



## brodus (Apr 25, 2004)

If you can get pure Ephedrine HCL or sulphate (which you can), you're better off.   

Guaifenesin is what gives people headaches.  If you read the reviews on Bulk Nutrition / 1fast, you'll see this is a common side effect.  It's also added to make the product more "legal" as an anti-asthmatic/bronchodialator and reduce the potential for abuse/meth production.  I have posted scientific evidence of this in the past, but no one seems to care b/c Vasopro is so inexpensive. 

Check this out:
http://www.drumlib.com/dp/000015.htm


Logically, you don't need to take the Guaifenesin for effect, so why if you don't have to?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> stacked with caffeine makes it one of the best fat burners I've ever used...



Thanks to this fella Hold DaMayo,, I bought 8 bottles of Vasopro E  and Caffeine from bulknutrition.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> stacked with caffeine makes it one of the best fat burners I've ever used...




I finally did my EC stack and it's incredible.  Very Powerful stuff.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was curious because I know that there are different types of ephedrine. I used to get bottles from the gas station that were little white pills with a cross on them. Those worked really well but since the ban its all gone. Whats the difference between ephedrine, and ephedra?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Whats the difference between ephedrine, and ephedra?



Ephedra has been banned, ephedrine has not been banned and is still available.


1. What is Ephedra?
Ephedra refers to several related species of herbs that commonly grow in desert areas. It is best known as a botanical source of the alkaloids ephedrine, pseudoephedrine and others. Ephedra species also contain many other constituents. Ephedra sinica, whose Chinese name is Ma Huang, has been used in recent years in products marketed for weight loss, body building and increased energy. 

2. What is ephedrine?
Ephedrine is a chemical derivative of the herb Ephedra sinica and several other species of Ephedra, and was first isolated and used pharmaceutically about 100 years ago. It stimulates the central nervous and the cardiovascular systems, and causes the lung bronchi to dilate. Products containing ephedrine may use the compound extracted from Ephedra or be produced synthetically.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2004)

So Prince does that mean it does the same thing? Either one is good for fat loss?


----------



## samat631 (Apr 25, 2004)

i just bought 7 bottles of vasopro eph hcl too


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 26, 2004)

it means ephedrine is actually stronger than ephedra....


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought 4 bottles last night. I will give it a shot, and if I like it I will buy a ton of it. Do you know if fast is going to stop selling it anytime soon?


----------



## samat631 (Apr 26, 2004)

im sure he wants to milk this fat cow as much as possible


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 27, 2004)

I will give it a go and if it seems to really work for me when combined with a good diet and some cardio/lifting then I will buy the max of 50 bottles. Its only a matter of time before this stuff is gone too!


----------



## joey (Apr 27, 2004)

It's not going away..

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=50

"This Product will not be banned April 12th"

Stack it with either:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=48

or 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=961

And you've got yourself a very effective EC stack for $13-14 before shipping.


----------



## mousie (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> it means ephedrine is actually stronger than ephedra....



If it's stronger, then why isn't that banned as well?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

Because it is used in OTC medicines to help asthma pateints.  FDA doesn't want the pharmacuetical companies in an uproar now do they


----------



## mousie (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey, is there a difference between www.1fast400.com and www.bulknutrition.com?

I'm sure that pretty soon they'll require a prescription for ephedrine to make sure that people like us don't try to get a hand on it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

No - It's OTC  = over the counter - no prescription needed.

1fast and bulk nutrition are the same company.


----------



## mousie (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah I know...but I'm saying that they might start to require prescriptions.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2004)

I doubt that very much.


----------



## topolo (Apr 27, 2004)

me too


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont think they will either.

Oh...ECY stack is the only thing I have been using as a thermo.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Sudafed et al make way too much money.  Parent companies of OTC bronchodilators would fight tooth and nail if the FDA ever tried to make ephedrine prescription only, me thinks.


----------



## topolo (Apr 27, 2004)

what dosage of this does everyone take and for how long?


----------



## topolo (Apr 27, 2004)

oh and by the way if this is really better than ephedra why did anybody care that ephedra was banned?


----------



## samat631 (Apr 27, 2004)

from 1fast400.com:

Adults and children 12 years of age and over: Take 1 (one) tablet every 4 to 6 hours not to exceed 4 (four) tablets in 24 hours, or as directed by a physician. Do not exceed recommended dosage. Children under 12 years of age: Consult a physician. 


as for me when my order gets here (any day now), im gonna have to experiment and see how it reacts with my body.


----------



## topolo (Apr 27, 2004)

are you stacking it?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> oh and by the way if this is really better than ephedra why did anybody care that ephedra was banned?



No one really did.

I mean, the ban itself was arrogantly hypocritical considering what drugs arent banned that cause more social chaos (alcohol comes to mind), which is the reason a lot of people put up a fight.

In the end, though, its probably best for everyone involved.  You wont have uneducated highschool kids popping 15 "yellowjackets" and washing it down with a redbull having heart attacks, and the educated bodybuilding/fitness community still has access to the refined ephedra alkaloids.

Lets just hope we dont start seeing late night infomercials for "the incredible cold cure that also happens to make you lose weight!"


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 27, 2004)

If Ephedrine is strong then Ephedra, does that mean the fat burning effects of ephedrine is stronger? I am going to stack mine with 100mg-200mg caffine (I am caffine sensitive) and 200mg asprin


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm a girl, I take it 3 x per day, no effects from it.  I'd say the effects of it working rank up there if not better than the ephedra.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone here thats taken it had an issue with blood pressure going through the roof?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 28, 2004)

i haven't... but i do feel a definite increase in heart rate the first 3 or 4 days i start taking it... it goes away though... after that I don't feel anything when i take it... i take 3 pills a day with 200mg caffeine 3x a day...


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> i haven't... but i do feel a definite increase in heart rate the first 3 or 4 days i start taking it... it goes away though... after that I don't feel anything when i take it... i take 3 pills a day with 200mg caffeine 3x a day...


You pill popper you....lmao jk. I do the same.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 28, 2004)

You're the one that needs to get on the pill... if you know what i mean...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2004)

Alright you 2 - get a room   Oh wait............


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2004)

Well I got my shipment today from 1fast400. They are quick I tell ya. I order 4 vaso Ephedrine bottles 2 bottles of the bulk nutrition 200mg caffeine, and 2 bottles of ON milk thistle. Anywho I took a stack of 1 vaso and 1 caffeine its only been 30 minutes and I am already getting jacked up. My ears are getting hot and heart rate has increased. I hope this only last a few days max cause I hate the jittery feeling, and the faster heart rate.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

You need to watch your heart rate carefully... some people just dont react well to ephedrine.

Generally, though, that stimmed out feeling will go away after several days of chronic use.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2004)

I will post in little bit BP and heart rate.


----------



## samat631 (Apr 28, 2004)

got my shipment today. took one right before the gym, and had a great workout.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 28, 2004)

After taking 2 dymetadrines b4 my workouts, I didnt feel a lot from the 200mg caffeine/25 mg Ephedrine combo. I will up my ephedrine to 50mg next time, and my caffeine to about 300-400.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok guys and gals I just got home from gym, and I took some before and after BP/pulse readings. Before going I did 5 readings over the span on 5 minutes started from the time I sat down. After the gym I only did three over a five minute period just farther spaced out. Heres the skinny SYS/DIA/PULSE.

Before Gym:
1) 172/94/103
2) 165/90/102
3) 173/84/103
4) 151/82/102
5) 152/86/99

After Gym:
1) 140/80/107
2) 138/83/104
3) 140/76/102

I know if the before gym tests my BP was high but I think taking the pills got my anxiety going and that can cause BP to rise. My question is isn't my resting heart rate high? Is it too high? Doing cardio tonight to get my heart rate up to 130 bpm the "fat burning zone" I only had to walk on the treadmill 2mph at less then a 1% incline. I started to sweat but didn't really feel like I was breathing hard at all so I upped it to 150bpm. This took me to 2.8mph at 7-8% incline. So basically any feed back is greatly appreciated. Is having my resting pulse hovering around 100+ bmp all day dangerous? Beneficial? Typically my pulse is in the 80's.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> You need to watch your heart rate carefully... some people just dont react well to ephedrine.
> 
> Generally, though, that stimmed out feeling will go away after several days of chronic use.



what do you mean by chronic use?  I think that may be the wrong word there...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2004)

Never used it but will probably get some at some point.

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Guaifenesin

Used in cold and fibromyalgia preperations.

Someone on another board believes they were healthy before ephedrine but now had found irregular heart palpatations during another checkup. Its not for everyone.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> what do you mean by chronic use?  I think that may be the wrong word there...



?

dictionary.com


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> what do you mean by chronic use?  I think that may be the wrong word there...




Smoking chronic may actually lower your bp


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> ?
> 
> dictionary.com



I highly suggest you go there... then perhaps you can appropriately use the word chronic... haha...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

So whats the deal? Is having my resting pulse around 100 bpm all day bad or what? Is this something to be worried about or is this what causes the fat loss by speeding you up all day


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I highly suggest you go there... then perhaps you can appropriately use the word chronic... haha...



Err... alright. 

How about this:

Generally, though, that stimmed out feeling will go away after several days of continued, uninterrupted use.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 29, 2004)

a bit redundant... but it gets the point across...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel invisible here. Is someone gonna answer my question about my pulse?


----------



## mousie (Apr 29, 2004)

I think that it's high, babe.  When you wake up in the morning, it should be in the 60's.  If you stick to your cardio, you will see that your resting heart rate will drop down with time.  I'm not sure what my resting heart is, but I know that it's below 100!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Normal resting heart rate is 60-80bpm.  You might go slightly beyond that while on ephedrine, but you shouldnt be anywhere around 100+ bpm.  I'd stop taking it if i were you.

Did you take your RHR before you started the ephedrine?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am sure its been around 80 normally. so it went up about 20 bpm


----------



## mousie (Apr 29, 2004)

Babe, take your resting heart rate first thing in the morning when you wake up - you take it for one minute.  I think that you should go ahead and split them like we talked about last night.  I'll bring my pill splitter tonight for you.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok well I am off to work now...see you tonight babe. I will just split the pills with a knife for now.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2004)

Normal resting heartbeat should be in the 60's. I know of several people who run that have a RHB of 38. 100 is way high. Your blood pressure is high also. Think you should go to an MD and get a checkup.


----------



## brodus (Apr 29, 2004)

When I ran competetively my resting heart rate regularly dipped below 40.  

As dg806 said, normal is in the 60s. 

100 is way high. 

What is it without the ephedrine?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

Well last time I took Ephedrine was last night, and this morning when I woke up the first thing I did was take BP/pulse. My BP was like 150/80 and my pulse was 90. How bad is it having my pulse this high?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

Do most bodybuilders have high BP/pulse. I am 24 yrs old 5'11'' 265lbs 22% bodyfat. I know the bodyfat is a bit high and lack of cardio workout can probably contribute to the high BP and pulse.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm around 22% BF and my RHR is right around 60-65bpm.  You should really go see a doctor.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 29, 2004)

You do seem to have high bp. How's your cholesterol? Any familial history of high bp, cholesterol, etc.?
Wouldn't hurt to seen a GP and then maybe a cardiologist, pending the results.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 29, 2004)

the caffeine & eph combo will give you some strange feelings.  if taken on a consistent basis ( 4-5 days in a row ) you will reach an inevitable wall of exhaustion on the 6th or 7th day.  When this happens, you will feel as if you are unable to get up from the couch.  you will be incredibly tired.  this collapse can be avoided by continuing with the EC or after that upping the doses.   So it is best that you do a 2 day on 2 day off cycle before you crash and burn.  
You will notice a weird sensation behind your eyeballs.  yup, that's right. it will begin to feel like someone is scraping the backs of your eyes.  I mentioned this side effect to a group of people and just about every person suddenly announced that they had that as well yet never mentioned it.  They thought that no one would understand.  It was suggested that the caffeine was too high. Irregular heart rhythm is a SE.  
see a doc.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

I had a blood test about 6 months ago and they said my cholesterol is fine, and so are my cardiac enzymes. There is family history of high BP, but not cholesterol. I have anxiety so I think the caffiene gets my anxiety going. Since cardio has not been done for like 4 years I am thinking I will do some cardio for like a month maybe two. Then after that see how my RHR is then. I have been doing my cardio for the past couple days keeping HR at 150bmp. Does this sound a safe level for cardio? Should I try this first or just go see doc?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 29, 2004)

Well seeing a doc wouldn't hurt you. I can already tell you that one of the things they will want you to do though, is to get atleast some form of cardiovascular exercise. Have you ever consulted a doc about your bp, especially considering that you have a family history.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> I had a blood test about 6 months ago and they said my cholesterol is fine, and so are my cardiac enzymes. There is family history of high BP, but not cholesterol. I have anxiety so I think the caffiene gets my anxiety going. Since cardio has not been done for like 4 years I am thinking I will do some cardio for like a month maybe two. Then after that see how my RHR is then. I have been doing my cardio for the past couple days keeping HR at 150bmp. Does this sound a safe level for cardio? Should I try this first or just go see doc?



Why dont you do some cardio, but get rid of the EC for now.  I really dont think its a good idea to be taking it with your elevated HR, and especially with a family history of high BP.

That said, I think you should go see a doctor before taking the advice of some unqualified guy on the internet.


----------



## brodus (Apr 29, 2004)

Cardio will certainly drop the BP and heart rate, with more long term success than meds.   Think about longevity-->if your heart only has to beat 50 times a minute, vs. a 100 for instance.  

I have had all sorts of sides from E/C stacks, but the crash and burn is the worst.  Worst lethargy I've ever felt.  Like passing out standing up.  Only solution was 18 hours sleep or more pills...yikes...I've never tried the 2 on/2 off cycle.  Sounds like it may work.

I know no one listens to my continuing posts about this, but I firmly believe the 600mg. of guifanisen that you're taking with your three Vasopros is the reason for the eyeball thing, the headaches, and other bad sides.  I've posted links to research as well as retail links to pure Eph. HCL and sulphate with no adjuncts, but no one seems interested. 

Ask a doctor what he/she thinks about taking 600mg. of an expectorant on a daily basis when you don't need to.  

As far as the BP/pulse/ephe. thing, I think you should def. cut out the Ephe. until after talking with a doctor and getting your heart rate down.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have thought about going to the doc since high BP is something that has been in the family, but I don't want to be on pills the rest of my life to avoid high BP. I am going to drop dose down to 12.5mg of ephedrine, and 100mg caffiene. I did this all today and I didn't get the tremors like I did last night after my first dose. The ONLY reason I want to stay on it is because I think if I lose some of my extra fat it will lower BP and HR. The quicker I can do this the better. Oh and I don't do any cardio because I was in the military and did enough to last most a lifetime. But with my body type I think cardio is something I will have to learn to enjoy. Also since I am going to start competing in bodybuilding shows in the next year I can't get in condition for a show without cardio. Thanks for the advice guys I am going to see the doc next week after I get paid. I will have all blood work done. We'll see what he says


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Do most bodybuilders have high BP/pulse. I am 24 yrs old 5'11'' 265lbs 22% bodyfat. I know the bodyfat is a bit high and lack of cardio workout can probably contribute to the high BP and pulse.


No. Any exercise program brings BP down. I think from your statement that you will probably end having high BP(hereditary) just like me. Nothing you can do about it except wacth your weight, eat good, exercise and take medication if necessary.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm hypersensitive to ephedrine.

Anything more then 1/3rd of Vasopro pill per day gives me irregular heartbeat.  Continious usage gives me wierd breathing pattern too.  I take my 8mgs of vasopro 1 on, 2 off.  Lately I've been taking ephedrine only off days.  You have to figure out what works for you with least side effects.  Safety first.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 30, 2004)

I used to be a fan on ripped fuel before they took the ephedra out of it.  That was back in my military days when I was 180lbs under 10% bodyfat. I really think my high BP and HR have to do with I am carring too much fat right now. I know I have gained a lot of muscle since then, but probably an equal amount of fat. So its time to cut what I got before trying to add anymore mass


----------

